
Show HN: Jsonnet-CLI, a global NPM module for compiling jsonnet - swimmadude66
https://github.com/steadyapp/jsonnet-cli
======
swimmadude66
For those of you that haven't heard of jsonnet (like me 3 days ago), its an
extension of JSON which can use logic and functions to template out data. I
was exposed to it when our company upgraded our DroneCI instance to 1.0, which
requires a new yaml config format. Their docs recommended using jsonnet, but
for the life of me, I could not find a way to compile that jsonnet on windows.
All my searches turned up instructions to brew install jsonnet, or libraries
to handle the jsonnet in code. I decided to use one of those libraries (thanks
@rbicker!) and create a simple CLI tool that would work across platforms.

I hope you like it, and here are the relevant links to the libraries and
technologies used:

[https://jsonnet.org/](https://jsonnet.org/)

[https://github.com/rbicker/node-jsonnet](https://github.com/rbicker/node-
jsonnet)

[https://drone.io/](https://drone.io/)

